
German student in India asked to leave for protesting controversial bill - tapan_pandita
https://indianexpress.com/article/india/citizenship-law-protests-india-german-student-iit-madras-6181941/lite/
======
notlukesky
Governments in almost all liberal democracies (and all other forms of
governments for that matter) reserve the right to deport foreigners without
cause or due process.

In fact many foreigners have been deported or denied entry without cause (no
protesting necessary).

This practice predates W Bush era in the US. Anecdotally it has become more
common since W Bush onwards. Hard stats are hard to come by as it is not
publicly available data in the US at least.

This is an example of even American citizens being deported in the 1950s under
President Eisenhower:

“ The short-lived operation used military-style tactics to remove Mexican
immigrants—some of them American citizens—from the United States.“

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Wetback](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Wetback)

A comedy on US citizen being deported in the 1980s:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_in_East_L.A._(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_in_East_L.A._\(film\))

~~~
hos234
I see. Have you heard of Gandhi? Any idea what he did in South Africa?

------
vijoh
participation in political events by foreigners is strictly prohibited by law
because that is tantamount to interfering in the political process in india.
so it is not incorrect that the student was asked to go.

